# Daten über rs232 einlesen und direkt in eine mysql Datenbank speichern



## skelefredl (15. Oktober 2004)

Wer hat obengenanntes Problem schon gelöst oder kennt ein Programm das dies schon kann, bekomme es mit meinen VB Kenntnissen einfach nicht.


----------



## Shakie (15. Oktober 2004)

Die serielle Schnittstelle kannst du mit dem Steuerelement *Microsoft Comm Control 6.0* (MSCOMM32.ocx) ansprechen.


----------



## PeteM (27. Oktober 2004)

Hast du ein Frontend mit Möglichkeit zur Tastatureingabe?

Dann :  http://www.SerielleSchnittstelle.de

Die Programme Com'In! und Extract! übernehmen Daten von einer seriellen Schnittstelle (RS232 / V24/..an COMx: oder andere mit Wandler) und übergeben sie nach wählbarer Vorverarbeitung an ein x-beliebiges Windows-Programm. Datenquellen können sein : Meßgeräte,Handmessmittel, Steuerungen, (Barcode-)Scanner, Sensoren, Überwachungsgeräte,u.v.a. 
Die Programme sind äusserst übersichtlich und (fast) ohne Vorkenntnisse verwendbar. Jeder Übertragung an das Auswerteprogramm kann ein Steuerzeichen ( Tab, Enter, Cursor ..) zur Steuerung des Programmablaufs mitgegeben werden. Die Programme sind damit ideale Daten
Empfänger und -vorverarbeiter für ein Mess- oder CAQ-System; der Einsatz ist aber auch in allen anderen Bereichen ( Büro, LIMS, PMÜ, POS, Schule, Security,Lager, ..) sinnvoll, wo beliebige Daten in ein vorhandenes Programm ( Excel, Word, Mail SPC, .... ) zur Verarbeitung gebracht werden müssen.


----------

